# YN-465 vs YN-560?



## Andrei_316 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey,

 It's almost my birthday and my parents are asking me what I want to get, well I choose a Speedlight.

I've been looking at the Nikon sppedlights but there is no way I would be able to get my hands on those, even the SB-400

I have been researching alot, reading & looking at reviews and I'm leading towards the YN-465, I'm not quite sure if I should go for it only because of its TTL, I like the YN-560 but there is no TTL, Also it is cheaper, I'm looking into mounting this onto my d5100 and unlikely needing slave settings and how important is it having TTL?

I'm just an amateur wanting to get great shots in low light conditions, Well I hope you can help me and Thank you in the near future 

P.S I'm also looking at the YN-467, which comes with the zoom function.


----------



## Andrei_316 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bump


----------



## nickzou (Sep 25, 2012)

Well I have the YN-465 and it's a great little flash in my opinion. It's as powerful as the YN-560 but with less features. That said, considering how cheap these flashes are I would recommend getting the 560 because of its extras. The YN-467 I've never even heard of. Looks interesting, I'll research it. I know this isn't much help but I only have experience with one of the three.

EDIT: Also, also. There's a grip for the D5100? How does that work?


----------



## Andrei_316 (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes there is a grip, you have to take out the battery door and put the grip on screw it then you have to plug something to your gps socket.

They are cheap the one I got was like $35 with a ggs screen protector which works great, Great Grip for the price and works well, I got it from linkdelight.com, The one they sell is the aperture brand, The shipping from honk kong to canada was around 2 weeks, Or look at DX.com I was thinking ordering my sppedlight from there and they also have battery grips.

They aren't the ones like d7000 and up because nikon didn't intend to put battery grips on the budget dslr so the 3rd party companys had to go around that so you have to plug it in your camera and it doesn't bother me and it looks pretty damn good,


----------



## Andrei_316 (Sep 25, 2012)

Also the 465 has TTL and 560 does not, Is TTL important?


----------



## CA_ (Sep 29, 2012)

I have the YN-460 and it's a great flash. It gave me a little trouble here and there, but considering the price, I'd buy another in a heartbeat.

As for the grip, 10/10. It's amazing. I have the D5100 as well and the grip really gives it the size the camera needs. It's just too small for my hands without it. I'm not a fan of the small-body SLR wave hitting the market right now but, at least they're grips to make up for it.


----------



## Andrei_316 (Sep 29, 2012)

it's a tie


----------



## Tee (Sep 29, 2012)

Think towards the future.  You may not want/ need the slave option now but as you continue to experiment and get comfortable, the slave option will give you more creativity.  TTL is not as important- this should give you the incentive to learn more about light.  Get the 560 or 565.


----------



## Andrei_316 (Sep 29, 2012)

ok
560 it goes


----------



## Andrei_316 (Sep 29, 2012)

Will it work good even if i put it on my hotshoe?


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 29, 2012)

nickzou said:


> Well I have the YN-465 and it's a great little flash in my opinion. It's as powerful as the YN-560 but with less features. That said, considering how cheap these flashes are I would recommend getting the 560 because of its extras. The YN-467 I've never even heard of. Looks interesting, I'll research it. I know this isn't much help but I only have experience with one of the three.
> 
> EDIT: Also, also. There's a grip for the D5100? How does that work?



The 560 is almost twice as powerful as the 465. I have the 465 as well, and the 560 is supposed to rival the sb-900. The GN of the 465 is 33. The 560 is 58.


----------

